# Best Cities to Live In



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I am curious to what everyone considers the best cities to reside in. Obviously the three biggest cities of Athens, Thessaloniki, and Piraeius would be potentially number one choices. What I am looking for are the diamonds in the rough or the hidden locations no one talks about. 

I look forward to everyone's feedback.

Michael


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it depends on the person. Everyone has their own tastes. Some people prefer bigger and more crowded cities, while others prefer smaller and quieter cities.


----------

